# Welche Bürosoftware setzt ihr ein? Rechnungen, Emails etc.?



## mnuesser (4 August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

welche Bürosoftware setzt Ihr ein?
Denke da so an Software zur Rechnungserstellung, eventuell Angebote
oder Projektverwaltungen.

Wie schaut es bei den Emails aus? Eigener Server mit Bandlaufwerk zur sicherung?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (4 August 2013)

Naja bin zwar nicht in einer Firma tätig welche für andere Automatisiert aber halt für uns selber. Halten das bei uns recht klassisch. Emails werden über unseren Exchange Server abgewickelt welcher in der Tat über einen streamer verfügt. 
Auf den Rechnern ist normales Outlook (und passendes Office) installiert. 
Unsere Buchhaltung hat ein eigenes Programm zur Rechnung Erstellung auf SQL Basis. Diese läuft auf dem selben Server aber auf einer anderen VM. 
Zum Verwalten der Anlagen testen wir gerade Wartungsplaner. Schön dabei ist bei einem das man dort mühelos Dateien hinterlegen kann wie SPS Programme und Pläne. Da dieser natürlich auch auf dem Server läuft wird er auch brav auf dem Band gesichert.


----------



## Blockmove (4 August 2013)

Schau mal bei http://sage-small-business.de.
Ist recht verbreitet und ziemlich anpassbar.

Viele Provider bieten Geschäfts-Mail-Konten inkl. Backup an. Ist weniger Aufwand als einen Server selber zu betreiben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (4 August 2013)

Sage One sieht interessant aus,
leider ist die Datev Schnittstelle noch in Entwicklung...

Das ABO-Modell finde ich interessant, da man nix neues kaufen muss,
keine Updates etc. und sind dann halt gut Kalkulierbare kosten...


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Sage One sieht interessant aus



Ist eine Online-Lösung. Du erreichst damit sicher nicht die Flexibelität von den Small Business Lösungen (GS-Auftrag).
Wenn du aber keine Anfertigung und keine Warenwirtschaft hast, dann ist Sage One sicher auch eine Lösung.

Ich hab bis vor ein paar Jahren GS-Auftrag bei der Firma eines Freundes (Drehen und Fräsen, 20 Mitarbeiter) betreut und es war ziemlich reibungslos. Es war ganz interessant, welche Forderungen von den Einkaufsabteilungen der "Großen" kamen. Die meiste Arbeit war das Anpassen der Formulare und Textbausteine. Dies war aber alles machbar und eigentlich recht problemlos. Zur Not mußte man den Support fragen welches Datenbankfeld man benötigt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (5 August 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Viele Provider bieten Geschäfts-Mail-Konten inkl. Backup an. Ist weniger Aufwand als einen Server selber zu betreiben.


Jo,

Microsoft bietet da grad auch Office 365

http://office.microsoft.com/de-de/b...siness-premium-office-online-FX103037625.aspx

E-Mail Exchange incl. Office Offline Lizenzen.

Gruß.


----------



## Zoro (4 September 2018)

Hallo,
les' mich grad hier im Forum durch und bin eben auch hier gelandet 
Interessiert mich einfach zu sehen,welche Bürosoftware so genutzt worden ist!
Bin eigentlich ein sehr neugieriger Mensch und bin für jede Info dankbar,denn mann weiss nie wann mann etwas gebrauchen kann.

Verbringe auch viel Zeit im Web! 
Somit stosse ich auf wirklich interessante Sachen.Das letzte was ich persönlich echt wissenwert fand ist dies da .
Da ich schon dabei bin,hab' diese Info gerne weiter geteilt ,vielleicht kann es dem ein oder anderen auch hilfreich sein.
Würde mich zumindest freuen.

LG


----------



## JesperMP (4 September 2018)

Emails usw. Office 2016.
Bestellungen, Lagerhaltung, Fakturierung, Planung, usw. Microsoft Axapta.

Microsoft Axapta ist am weiten geringer als Siemens TIA, wenn es um Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Responszeit und Stabilität handelt.
Ja, ist schlimm........ ich lebe in die Hölle.


----------



## Kabeläffle (4 September 2018)

8)  spam!   1234567890


----------



## JesperMP (4 September 2018)

Argh !!

Admin, bitte löschen !!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2018)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Argh !!
> 
> Admin, bitte löschen !!



lass doch stehen, du hast ja zum Thema geantwortet


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 September 2018)

Für Emails, Fax und Anrufbeantworter nutze ich schon seit Jahren Tobit David, allerdings nutze ich von den Möglichkeiten nur einen Bruchteil. David hat den Vorteil, dass man alles über das Internet abrufen kann auch die Anrufe auf dem AB. Für die Rechnungen habe ich SAGE 50 im Einsatz.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3.#6 (5 September 2018)

Moin,
ich setze für Rechnungen, Angebote, Projektverwaltung seit ca. 12 Jahren orgaMAX (incl. dem Vorgänger miniFaktura) ein. Das ist Modular aufgebaut. MS Office war lange im Einsatz, wobei fast nur Excel genutzt wurde/wird. E-Mail jetzt mit Thunderbird.


----------



## troni (25 September 2018)

Hi,

also wir benutzen immernoch Office und sind bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden damit, zudem kennt sich damit auch jeder gut genug aus und man muss nicht alles nochmal neu erklären und einrichten 

LG


----------

